
Why do some WebP Images appear upside down? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/06/why-do-some-webp-images-appear-upside-down/
======
husk
it could be that the original jpg files had exif orientation data[1] that was
lost/stripped in the conversion to webp

[1]: [http://www.daveperrett.com/articles/2012/07/28/exif-
orientat...](http://www.daveperrett.com/articles/2012/07/28/exif-orientation-
handling-is-a-ghetto/)

